# Steroid Shots - how far apart???



## Tesa

Hi all,

I am due to have a fetal blood sampling next Tuesday (where they take blood from the baby's liver and maybe transfuse) As this procedure carries a risk of emergency delivery I am being given steroids today/tomorrow.

My midwife (who is the senior midwife in the unit) has booked them for 12 hours apart but when I called the ward who are to adminster them today they said 'no no this must be 24 hours apart - and thats what we will do'

So Im just wondering if anyone knows what it should be / how far apart your injections were (if you had them)

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Sam9kids

They can be done 12 hours apart as well. With my last one i had them 12 hours apart xx


----------



## divadexie

I was told mine would be given 24 hours apart but they moved me hospitals inbetween them and when I got to the other end they said they would do them 12 hours apart.


----------



## _Mayas_mum

I had mine with 12 hours apart. 4pm and 4am....

Hope the best for you. 

Take care x


----------



## TwoBumps

Mine were 12 hours apart too x


----------



## Jemma_x

They didnt end up delivering connor early but i had steriods at 30 weeks and i had them 24 hours apart


----------



## Olivias_mum

I had steroids 24 hours apart but they could have been given 12 hours apart if need be x


----------



## Tasha

I think it depends on the situation how long they usually do it, 12 hours apart if you are in premature labour and it looks like baby will come soon, as this is the soonest two doses can be administered. 24 hours in other situations, like me when my waters broke there were no contractions so I had them 24 hours apart.


----------



## lili24

I was given them 24 hours apart, although I know when it is seen to be more urgent, they do give them 12 hours apart too xx


----------



## katy1310

I had them 24 hours apart.


----------



## Laura2919

Mine were done 24 hrs apart. 8am sunday 8am monday!


----------

